# How do I teach My Shepherd not to accept food from "Strangers"



## JULIEC0328 (Nov 14, 2017)

I have been having trouble with a neighbor who keeps throwing food over to my dogs. I have spoken to them and asked that they do not do this, But they have continued to do so. So I am hoping my Dog's are more cooperative and I can teach them to not take food thrown over at them. I have both of them on a strict diet that does not include any human food because it upsets their stomach and I would like to keep it that way. Any Ideas? How do I teach them to not eat what is thrown at them?

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

If you aren't seeing it happen I don't think there is much you can do. You could try putting food along the fence line and correcting the dog firmly if they go for the snack...but that doesn't mean that they'll avoid temptation if you aren't there. 

Most likely you'll have to be diligent in catching your neighbors at tossing goodies and give them the "really?!? I told you my dogs can't eat that stuff" speech again, and again until they get the idea.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

JULIEC0328 said:


> I have been having trouble with a neighbor who keeps throwing food over to my dogs. I have spoken to them and asked that they do not do this, But they have continued to do so. So I am hoping my Dog's are more cooperative and I can teach them to not take food thrown over at them. I have both of them on a strict diet that does not include any human food because it upsets their stomach and I would like to keep it that way. Any Ideas? How do I teach them to not eat what is thrown at them?
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


Honestly? The only methods I have ever seen work well for leaving found food involve serious deterrence. 
Sabi was easy. but with my other dogs I settled for a solid leave it and out. That coupled with vigilance on my part does the trick. Over time they learn to distrust found food but I don't know that I would trust it very far.
You could try asking them to leave it and rewarding with something better, but again you would need to be vigilant.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Oh boy if someone did that to me I would be pissed off!!! If my guy ate a little bit of human food he'd likely end up in the ER vet. I can't give you any advice on the training, seems difficult to do since its every animals instinct to eat.. but I wouldn't be letting the dogs outside alone. I'd only take them out on a leash. If she keeps doing it I would get the police involved depending how much this bothers you, she is essentially throwing her trash over your fence.


----------



## egwinjr (Oct 30, 2017)

itll be easier to set up a camera to record your neighbor in the act than tell them hey I have you on video, ive asked once this is final warning. if they continue to do so id personally call the local PD and let them know whats going on. 

if my neighbors throw anything in my yard food or not were going to have some problems.


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

Seriously, I'd record them and call the cops. Idiots.


----------

